# Goled Gate Conservatory of Flowers



## Clark (Aug 23, 2010)

OOOPS- should say 'Golden Gate....'


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 23, 2010)

Very interesting place, thanks for showing these cool pics!!! Maybe you have a closer-up of the building? Jean


----------



## Clark (Aug 23, 2010)

Before we go inside for a small exhibit, ths dahlia plot was started in 1917.
Maintained by volunteers. A 'master gardener' was very kind to speak to us.
The powdery mildew- trace amounts.


----------



## Clark (Aug 23, 2010)

Lets go inside.


----------



## Clark (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Clark (Aug 23, 2010)

JeanLux said:


> Very interesting place, thanks for showing these cool pics!!! Maybe you have a closer-up of the building? Jean



Sorry Jean, it is best one I have. Feel free to copy, and magnify on your PC.


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 23, 2010)

I love that place! I also took pictures of the dahlias. 

Ramon

See my pictures of dahlias at : http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157604668629056/with/2432818379/


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 23, 2010)

Look at those carnivores! :drool: The bat is cool too!


----------



## Hera (Aug 23, 2010)

Too much fun.  Wish I could go there. THanks for the pics.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 23, 2010)

Did you leave Chrissy there for a plant to eat!? 
Thanx for posting, have fun.


----------



## eOrchids (Aug 23, 2010)

Awesome pics, Clark!

Thanks for the tour!


----------



## nikv (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks for the great photos, Clark! The Conservatory in Golden Gate Park is one of my favorite places in the park. The Rhododendron Dell across the street from it is also fabulous in the spring when all the Rhodies and Azaleas are in full bloom. Did you also check out the Botanical Garden and the Rose Garden? There is also a Dutch Windmill near the beach that has thousands of tulips and daffodils blooming in the spring. It's been years since I've visited the Conservatory. I think I need to go back soon.


----------



## Lanmark (Aug 23, 2010)

Simply awesome! :drool:

...and carnivorous plants are my heroes :smitten:


----------



## Drorchid (Aug 23, 2010)

Great Pictures! Love those Dahlia's!

Robert


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 23, 2010)

Were you on vacation? Great place to see on one!


----------



## Clark (Aug 23, 2010)

Thank you.
There was no glare from the sun that morning. To me, good for photos.
Inside, there were lots of orchids and tropicals. It was very cool outside, warm and humid inside. The moment one took the lense cover off, nothing but condensation and time was short.
Rick- yes this was a portion of our vacation.
Nik- no we did not. San Fran was 2nights, one day. We did get to breeze though the Japanese Tea Garden. Spent the afternoon at the Golden Gate Bridge and waterfront. Nightcap at 'The Black Magic Voodoo Lounge'. And yes, they serve Fat Tire.

Japanese Tea Garden





I won't bore anybody with bridge photos, but for folks that enjoy rod and reel, check this guy out- surrounded by the competition!
Three dolphins played a while in this guy's casting zone.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 23, 2010)

Interesting and beautiful place. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for the pics! I love the CPs!:clap: The tag you posted above the sundews is D. capensis alba, but the photo is not. Not sure what it is - possibly D. scorpiodes or one of the tuberous Droseras. Love the Darlingtonia!!:clap::drool: The perfect climate for them there.


----------



## John M (Aug 24, 2010)

Awesome photos. Loved seeing them. Those Dahlias are inspiring! Thanks for posting!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 24, 2010)

Wow, where to begin? Awesome place - I will have to have a look if I'm ever over that way. The dahlia shots are great!


----------



## Clark (Aug 24, 2010)

Kevin said:


> The tag you posted above the sundews is D. capensis alba, but the photo is not.



Thank you Kevin! You are right about the photo being mislabelled. I let the proximity of the tags to plants dictate my mistake and laziness. I apologize for not doing the legwork on ID.   

It appears that I can't edit the first set of photos.
On lower left is white tag. Just below, from edge of photo is capensis.




The bugger on the lower right would be capensis. 'Alba', is not for me to debate.



Thank you.


----------



## Candace (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks for the pics. Can you believe I live 2 hours away and I've never been?


----------



## Clark (Aug 29, 2010)

I believe it.
Would you believe I flew over your house Aug. 9th in a turbo prop?


----------



## Candace (Aug 29, 2010)

Was I properly dressed?? LOL!


----------



## Clark (Aug 29, 2010)

It doesn't matter, I can fill in the blanks. :evil:


----------



## Candace (Aug 29, 2010)

For real? You really flew over and recognized my greenhouses? I've got a friend that flies his small plane over us on occasion. Sometimes he gets a little lower than he should:> Just to say hi. I sometime wonder what people are thinking as they're flying over us..."What's that stone henge thing down there? What are they growing in those greenhouses? Hmmmm? "


----------



## Clark (Aug 29, 2010)

Always admired the stamped concrete.
Landed in Alcata, and worked my way down.


----------

